# For sale Chevy Trailblazer



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

2005 Chevy Trailblazer. 86,875 original miles. 6 Cyl, auto, 4x4, LS trim package. A really nice, clean, low miles car. Not an extreme off road hunting machine, but will get you out there and back. 
Listed for $8,000 on KSL, $7,750 to a forum member.
PM for more info

Kent

here's the KSL ad
https://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/1536587?ad_cid=2


----------

